# Help with my Boston Terriers, please!!!



## BostonTerrier2 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have two 7-year-old Boston Terriers, sisters, who normally take naps together, sleep in the same crate, clean each other...get along great. They are both spayed. We recently had to start walking them on a leash as we have moved and don't have a back yard now. They do fine with the leash and walking UNTIL they see or sometimes even hear another dog. They turn on each other and have drawn blood before I can separate them. As we are walking and I watch for dogs, I get them as far apart as possible and walk briskly toward home telling them, "no" and they don't get into a fight. But if I am not on the stick and see a dog in the area, they are really at it. Any suggestions on helping them get over this behavior? Thanks!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

i have 5 bostons in my house at this time 4 of them are mine 2 young pups that i bought 2 older females rescued puppy mill breeders and a young male foster that is getting his forever home on wed. so now all that said i do know bostons . and they can be can be very rough at play or fights. i realy need a little more info. before your move did you walk your dogs if yes did you walk alone or together and are you the only one walking or is there one other person. have your girls been with you from pups or older and have they ever fought and boston are very different kind of dogs they can be very sweet or very full of them selves at times . and you always have to be there boss not them bossing you . give me a little more info.


----------



## BostonTerrier2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for replying! Before our move, I did not walk the dogs as they had a big yard. Now, I am the only one walking them. They are sisters who we got at 8 weeks old. They have barked and growled and play tug-of-war with toys, etc. but have never been this vicious to each other. Just a few minutes after we come upon another dog and they get to fighting, when I get them apart and move on, just in a few minutes they are licking and loving on each other to make up. If they were just barking and reacting to the other dogs I would understand as they have not been around other dogs much, but it's throwing me when they fight each other. Also, they seem to be doing fine with their leads and not fighting that at all.....as long as our neighborhood stays dog free! Thanks for any insight you might have.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

This is not about the breed, nor your dogs suddenly wanting to fight each other. This is *redirected aggression*, and it happens with dogs who are undersocialized and/or kept in a back yard. Some go crazy at their fence and attack the other dog that lives with them; they also will do this with humans. They can't get at the other dog, so they go after each other. Be careful, you could also get bitten. 

Get some professional help. It's going to take a lot of work to desensitize to other dogs - you've had them since they were 8 wks. old, and they're now 7 yrs. old. So, for 7 years they've been undersocialized. You may be able to handle this yourself with direction from a professional, however, you're going to have to work with one dog at a time (taking both will result in the same behavior). Until then, only take one dog out at a time. I know, it's a drag. But, this is serious. Every time they do it reinforces the behavior, and makes it harder to stop/correct. 

Sorry. Good luck to you!


----------



## BostonTerrier2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info. That makes perfect sense to me now, duh! I will call a few local dog trainer folks and see what they can offer. Have a blessed day!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

I dont think it is just a breed problem .But Bostons are a very tough little breed that have a temper go after each other then the next second kiss and love on each other . Unless you have seen this you would not know . I have had a lot of different breeds and have not seen this as much in the other breeds so some of this is a breed thing . I do agree they were not socizied right and they need to be walked alone not together till you can stop this when you walk them use a harness an keep them at your side do not let them walk in front of you when they pull in front tell them no and stop when they go nuts when they see or hear other dogs say no and make them stop by your leg you can even put them in a sit next to your leg . When they calm down start the walk again this could take a very long time . They may never get used to other dogs . But you may be able to walk together in time . When you think you can trust them alone have a friend help you walk together . Make sure your friend knows the comands that you have given your dogs . No training happens over nite but you must be there boss not there friend at this time . I have a foster BT that will go to his forever home on wed, he came to me 2 weeks ago with lots of dog agression. He is about 76% better but I work with him on this every day it just takes time . And any dog can bite but if your dogs have never bitten you before that may not ever happen. You should alway be careful with biting dogs . My BTs go after each other but never try to bit me . keep working with them and if you can get help from a trainer please do so. But I think you can start changing them for the better yourself with a little time good luck .


----------



## BostonTerrier2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks, sobreeze, for the great advice. I'll get to work!!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Keep me posted hope all goes well you can pm me if you need to


----------



## BostonTerrier2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks!!!!


----------

